# Magic Torch's Training Log



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I dont really know why this is under Shows, Pros and inspiration, but I didn't know where else to put it.....

I have been around this forum for a couple of years now and it has really helped me in my training and lifting. I have met some good guys through here and a few not so good guys lol, but the one thing its taught me is that good advice is good advice no matter where the source. I was going to just ask Tom to take a look through this and Baz, Big, Ash and David Loydd through email etc, but I thought nah I'll do it on here have them comment and advise so that you all can see it.

I dont just want their advise tho, I want everyone to comment and add to this. Be that 20st mass monsters or guys who have been training 2 weeks, valid points are valid points no matter the source.

I wanna use this to help me focus on what I am doing, I will update it once a week as a minium, maybe daily if I have decent things to add.

Ok, my aim. I want to try and hit 16stone lean, cut and vascular. Then if people think I am ready I may try and do a show - eek!

Today I am around 206 lbs and fairly lean, I am 5'11" before ppl ask lol. I may do some pics at the weekend with Baz on Sunday.

Gear. I am currently using 1gram of Sust a week and have been on for 2 weeks.

I plan on the following:

Weeks 1-8: Sust 250mg/ml 2mls Mon, 2mls Thurs.

Weeks 9-12: Mastron Prop 150mg/ml, Test Prop 100mg/ml, 1ml of each EOD. Also 40mg Anvar ED.

Week 11&12: HCG 1500iu's EOD, 20mg Nolva ED

Week 13-16: RHOM PCT caps.

Week 13-18: IGF 66mcg Training days

I will also run generic blue GH and Slin PWO, 10iu slin and 6iu GH.

My diet is the following, it will be around 4000-4500 Cals a day.

diet.doc

Training I will document tomorrow........


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ahhh Magic! I though you mainly did swimming.....? 

How come PCT starts straight after your last shot of Mast & Prop...?

I know the jury is still out on this one... But do you think 1500IU HCG EOD is advisable...?

I'd be tempted to drop the dose and then either:

Run it at the end of the cycle into the Cycle-PCT gap (see the question above) - as a Pulse to get the Testes kick started

Or run it all the way through PCT for 4 weeks

But little and often would seem a more sensible choice to me.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Good luck J, cycle looks good get you well on your way to that stone and abit you need. I prefer to run hcg through the cycle but have done 1500iu shots ew and that was fine.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

TH&S said:


> Ahhh Magic! I though you mainly did swimming.....?
> 
> Yeah but a sink cause I aint got no fat
> 
> ...


I tried it through before mate and didn't get on too well with it, I never run it through PCT as I like to have it done first then start PCT.

I will read up on some bits and then look back over it 

Thanks bud

Cheers Neil


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Magic - most of my hCG info doesn't apply to PCT. I've got some hCG and TRT info kicking about, but most of the studies I have relate to the use of hCG in women.

There are two camps - little and often, or big doses for not very along (along side an AI/SERM)

Between 250iu and 500iu seems to be the best bet dosage wise on a EOD/E3D basis.

Have a look at this link:

http://www.ironlife.com/mag/issue13/crisler.shtml

If you are doing the two week pulse, then I've a feeling this should be done after your last shot of Mast/Prop and before your PCT.

The Mast/Prop will have some suppression, but the hCG will also suppress you to a degree (in terms of upsetting the HPTA), as its exogenous LH/hCG being used to kickstart the testes.

Whereas is you do the hCG after the last shot, while its exogenous LH/hCG being used to kickstart the testes it should be easier for the HPTA to recover.

Now that made sense in my head, but I'd certainly be interested in any other views on the subject


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks mate, I'll take a look over the weekend, and have a think about what I have done in the past.

I'm off to bed now, 5 am start and just done 45mins cardio so need sleep 

I'll document my training tomorrow - lets face it that is the fun part!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Thanks mate, I'll take a look over the weekend, and have a think about what I have done in the past.
> 
> I'm off to bed now, 5 am start and just done 45mins cardio so need sleep
> 
> I'll document my training tomorrow - lets face it that is the fun part!


Day 1: Swimming

Day 2: Swimming Poses

Day 3: G4P

Day 4: Off

Repeat...


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Cool mate i will be following this!


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Are you going to be putting some pics up mr Torch?

Looking forward to the thread mate ive read quite a few of your posts, even if your training does only consist of a few lengths in the pool every now and then


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Con said:


> Cool mate i will be following this!


It'll be good to have your support dude 

TH&S you cunit I need to spread some 

Genesis: Yes mate, hopefully Sun


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> I dont really know why this is under Shows, Pros and inspiration, but I didn't know where else to put it.....
> 
> I have been around this forum for a couple of years now and it has really helped me in my training and lifting. I have met some good guys through here and a few not so good guys lol, but the one thing its taught me is that good advice is good advice no matter where the source. I was going to just ask Tom to take a look through this and Baz, Big, Ash and David Loydd through email etc, but I thought nah I'll do it on here have them comment and advise so that you all can see it.
> 
> ...


Christ on a bike, thats a expensive cycle!

Will be intresting to see how you find it.

Good luck on leaving the pool!

:beer1:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I'll be willing to throw my 2 cents in every once in awhile...doesn't really mean sh1t, but will come from a differant school of thought anyways...Best of luck...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Christ on a bike, thats a expensive cycle!
> 
> Will be intresting to see how you find it.
> 
> ...


Magic - remember you said before you've no idea where all your money goes.... :rolleye11

Bump for training...

Are you including Tricep Kickbacks and Men's Health reading this time around...? Are you gonna run some of the LA Muscle stuff...? I've heard its teh win!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Jamie - you need food like Burma needs democracy.

5000k, Why not do some extream eating (its fun) you can always cut later + you can get the most out of the meds that your running.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> *Jamie - you need food like Burma needs democracy.*
> 
> 5000k, Why not do some extream eating (its fun) you can always cut later + you can get the most out of the meds that your running.


LMAO!

(Although I'm sure you used that line yesterday too....)


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

TH&S said:


> LMAO!
> 
> (Although I'm sure you used that line yesterday too....)


Diffrent forum - dosent count.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey Jamie, this log is deffo a good idea! should keep your eye on the prize! and hopefully it will be me and u doing a dieting log for a show this time next year! look forward to seeing you wen i join you and baz training next week.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hey dude!

the macros on that diet look out imo!

4 eggs = 4 g fat?

150 chicken = 25g protien?

150pasta = 26 carbs?

miles out mate, each egg has about 6g fat, 150g chicken is about 40g protien, 150g pasta is about 110g carbs i think?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

DB said:


> hey dude!
> 
> the macros on that diet look out imo!
> 
> ...


Well spotted Dirty Baz!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL you know what, I think that I posted the wrong one, I think gaffa pointed that out before on an e-mail....I think the new one is on my work PC...I'll dig it out when I get home..

What do you think about the Anvar on the end of the cycle mate with the Mast and Prop?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> LOL you know what, I think that I posted the wrong one, I think gaffa pointed that out before on an e-mail....I think the new one is on my work PC...I'll dig it out when I get home..
> 
> What do you think about the Anvar on the end of the cycle mate with the Mast and Prop?


Why not just run the cycle you outlined? i meen its got loads going on already with all that mast you should be hardening up anyway. I meen if its not enough then maby just up the dose of the base meds. I dont think your seem much from the anavar anyway in that cycle its going to get lost in the mix with all the test. Winstrol/halo if you wanted lean strenght maby do drol/dbol if your not so worried about staying lean.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> LOL you know what, I think that I posted the wrong one, I think gaffa pointed that out before on an e-mail....I think the new one is on my work PC...I'll dig it out when I get home..
> 
> What do you think about the Anvar on the end of the cycle mate with the Mast and Prop?


No i pointed it out before! lol i thought i was having a deja vu!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

wogihao said:


> Why not just run the cycle you outlined? i meen its got loads going on already with all that mast you should be hardening up anyway. I meen if its not enough then maby just up the dose of the base meds. I dont think your seem much from the anavar anyway in that cycle its going to get lost in the mix with all the test. Winstrol/halo if you wanted lean strenght maby do drol/dbol if your not so worried about staying lean.


It was in the original cycle mate 

Basically, it helps bind the androgens effectivly, and it doesn't aromatize much so its good for the end of a cycle. Masteron is heavily androgenic too, and a little anabolic, so I figured anavar (being anabolic) would be better then D-bol.

I dont really get on with winny too well, it really dry's out my joints I hated it.

I know what your saying about upping the base meds tho mate, thats why I stuck with sust only for the first 8 weeks, that and to give my body a rest from deca, but I thought bulk up with sust then lean up with the fast acting gear and balance my androgens and anabolics


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

wogihao said:


> Jamie - you need food like Burma needs democracy.
> 
> 5000k, Why not do some extream eating (its fun) you can always cut later + you can get the most out of the meds that your running.


Sorry mate missed this the first time round.

I am a serious ecto mate (I'm not just saying that) I was under 10 st when I started 4-5 years ago. Everything I eat gets burned up fast, I need to make sure I eat what I need rather than what I want lol

I basically eat little and often. I have never had an ounce of fat on my bones, so I need to clean bulk.

Anyway I like being lean I dont see the point in carrying useless weight, the hoes love it too 

TBH I dont know how much the cycle cost, I just know if I didn't spend money on gear, she would only spend it anyway


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Ahh I see, Theres alot of love for Mast on this board. I never considered it myself.

I have quite light structure as well, the hardest thing is the eating I think. haha everything else is simple compaired to the nutrition.

Heres the article that explained the theory behind the diet.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/nutrition-diet-articles/30840-extreme-eating-mass.html#post404130


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Good luck with it big lad, you said you were going to post your training routine up today..... *ahem* 

Will have a look at the diet in a mo


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

wogihao said:


> Ahh I see, Theres alot of love for Mast on this board. I never considered it myself.
> 
> I have quite light structure as well, the hardest thing is the eating I think. haha everything else is simple compaired to the nutrition.
> 
> ...


Masteron is great at low BF, thats why a lot of pre contest stacks use it. I love it, i think I have 4 bottles at home lol

I'll take a look at that tonight and see if I can use any ideas for my diet.

Cap; I'll update training tonight fella, cant write too much at the mo


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Masteron is great at low BF, thats why a lot of pre contest stacks use it. I love it, i think I have 4 bottles at home lol
> 
> I'll take a look at that tonight and see if I can use any ideas for my diet.
> 
> Cap; I'll update training tonight fella, *cant write too much at the mo*


Did all that masterbation give you rankers cramp....?


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

which gym you training at these days mate?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Right, training....

Most of you know Baz has been doing Westside training. I jumped on the bandwagon about 6 months ago too. I love it, I am not to fussed about muscle shape right now just wanna add thickness. I did westside for 12 weeks and added some good size.

When I finished my last cycle I was using IGF so decided to return to HIT training and focus on the muscle I injected IGF in to pre workout. This worked well and I think I will go back to it when I swap next.

I have returned to Westside for now tho, as I want to add some more thickness and with the gram of sust a week I wanna get on with big compounds.

Here it is:

Day 1 - ME Day - upper

incline bench - 1 x 3 100% ME, 2 x 3 >90% 3RM

weighted chin up 4 x 5-6

weighted dips - 3 x 5-6

Pendlay row - 4 x 5-6

Skulls - 3 x 10-15 (rotate angles every 2-3 weeks)

laterals - 3x 10-15 / shrugs superset

Day 3 - ME Day - lower

Deads - 3x5

squat - 3 x 5

Lunges - 5 x 8-12

Ham curls - 3 x 8-12

laterals - 2 x 10-15

Day 5 - RE Day - upper

Military - 3 x 12

wide grip chin - 4 x 8-12

DB press flat/incline - 3 x 12

Yates rows - 4 x 12 (pauses at gut)/ lat pull down superset

Bicep curls - 3 x 10-12

laterals - 3 x 10-15/ upright row superset

Day 7 - RE Day - lower

Ham curls - 5 x 8-12

SLDL - 4 x 10

Leg press 3x15

Lunges - 5 x 8-12

Extensions 5x10

laterals - 2 x 10-15

It is the same as DB's and works on the basis of Maximum and Repitition days. The pace is kept high right through and I try to get done in 45 mins per session.

It takes around 9 days to get round the routine, as I do Cardio on days 2,4,6 and 8 with day 9 being a complete rest. This was something I did with HIT and it worked well and gave me good recover periods so I am going to try it here.

I never really did ANY cardio before as I was always worried about burning muscle, but I have worked out my diet marcos right and with the AAS and supps like glutimine, I think i'll be ok.

On cardio days I am doing 30 mins cardio and also 15 mins abs and then either calves or forearms. I am really enjoying it, I love the cardio now.

It should lean me out well too, I think I will use it as a little experiment and see how lean I can get. Who knows I may try Yogi's extreme diet after and see if I can get a little rebound 

Thats enough chit chat for now, Sat I will look throught the diet and adjust the macros to the new one, that I have, DB did point out they were wrong before but I saved the wrong sheet....

Dred, hey bud, I'm training at LA fitness still Mon-Fri and Academy at weekends, I do get around to a few other gyms for time to time too mate, Monster in Cheshunt I love and also the good old Works in Barnet North london


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Only problem with focusing on the compounds so much is your core/mid section is going to expand like a bastard (i know mine did - went from 30" waist to 36" in 6 months lol).


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey mate read your doing westside, i also did this program for 15 months and put on a ton of size and a ridiculas amount of power on it the only tip:rolleyes: i can give is still do some direct arm work because pure westside will lead to a massive torso and legs(well not in my case) but small arms so deffo throw in some hammer curls at least.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

westside training? i have missed something here i think!!!

its not because you got a low rider and loads of bling then dog?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DRED said:


> westside training? i have missed something here i think!!!
> 
> its not because you got a low rider and loads of bling then dog?


LOL no mate, i'll find some links and post them up lol

Wogi; Yeah thats a good point, my waist is real small at the moment, so I'll keep an eye on the waist line, deads I love but I'll keep them in until it gets silly then maybe do a varient.

Con; Good point, I might throw a few sets in on one of the cardio days, thats kind of what I left them open for, 30mins cardio then 10-15 mins on things that are not being hit enough in westside, eg calves, forearms etc.

Cheers guys


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

wogihao said:


> Only problem with focusing on the compounds so much is your core/mid section is going to expand like a bastard (i know mine did - went from 30" waist to 36" in 6 months lol).


I could not agree more. That just happened to me.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> Day 1 - ME Day - upper
> 
> incline bench - 1 x 3 100% ME, 2 x 3 >90% 3RM
> 
> ...


Ok changed my routine just slightly, I was training with DB today and had a chat about the westside style. We both agreed it has helped tons for us both, as DB said, his legs have come on leaps and bounds this year tho he hasn't changed what he does just how he does it. I have found that my legs have come on loads too, What I am going to do is on a Maxium day, hit my quads first and on a rep day with hams first.

Also as said about waistline on compound training, I am going to do Deads only once every other week, and throw in some good mornings on the other week, an extra ham exercise but it does help your lower back too.

On an upper day I will aim to finish the westside routine in 45-50 minutes then do 10-15 of abs/arms/calves basically whatever I need to strengthen....

I will start posting up my routine every day on here.

Thanks guys


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Right a few pics....

Two things, I cannot pose DB was in stiches laughing at me hench the smirk on my face....and exuse the hairy legs - but most ppl dont get the wheels out so


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

You look like James Wade the darts player! Looking good though mate.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking good mate and nice and lean.

Can you give me an example of your westside training?

I have actually been doing some strength training myself. I just dropped the dead lifts and probably going back to more of a bb routine for the summer.

Great job once again.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Back is very thick and wide, one of your strongest parts imo...

chest is abit weak which u know about but doing westside should bring it up massively like it has with mine..

side tri shot was almost as bad as your side chest!  work on the posing and it'll be 10x better!

overall dude i think u have put on some decent size over the last few months


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks dude, yup posing is sh1te, but I felt a little odd in a gay gym with my strides round my ankles lol, I wasn't putting 100% in - but then my update pics in 3 months should look awesome lol!

Yeah my chest is not great, or my Arms IMO, but just doing the two (Bench and Dips) has helped massivly, I think less is more for me, hopefully with better form I will add a few more inchs....

Arms I'm going to work on too....

Quite happy with my legs tho, two lower sessions is helping there also

Cheers winger, I will post up my gym sessions starting Tues with Max Lower, hopefully you will see a working example then 

Squat I dont know who that is dude? Is he an ugly cnut as well then? or does he like taking pics in gay gym toilets too


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Cool. I just love looking at different routines. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Massive improvements mate, good stuff!

woogihao - I don't like bringing back history but after comparing Jamies pics to yours I'd say you have just been made to look a lil silly.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Back is looking great mate

Legs are good too, great tear drop but, as we all do, need more of a sweep

Overall pretty balanced physique too - tiny waist so brilliant taper


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks guys tons of work to do, but I am really enjoying it now, fingers crossed I can carry on the momentum 

LOL @ Luke, Wogi has a different phyisque to me, and style of training, its good heathly banter on Adams thread, I enjoy it as I hope he does too 

Not long for you buddy, see ya nexrt weekend!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> Massive improvements mate, good stuff!
> 
> *woogihao - I don't like bringing back history but after comparing Jamies pics to yours I'd say you have just been made to look a lil silly.*


Should have gone to spec savers mate...

What are you trying to say? James ok but hes not got the mass/definition to to hang with me. I destroy him on practicly every shot. That said his back double bi shot is nice. and hes come on a fair bit since his previous pictures. So i can say definitly you made good progress mate.

Anyway Talk is cheap, and a bit of healthy compition drives everyone forward and makes us better. I will also take some progress pics in 3 weeks and were see where we both are. I warn you james I will be much bigger than before. So best up your game bud! you got a solid cycle now and your diet looks spot on. I never did westside training so Im intrested in how you get on with it! With the adaptions you made to hopefully prevent the overdevelopment of the midsection I think your do realy well.

all in the spirit of frendly compition you understand!

:beer1:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Thanks guys tons of work to do, but I am really enjoying it now, fingers crossed I can carry on the momentum
> 
> LOL @ Luke, Wogi has a different phyisque to me, and style of training, its good heathly banter on Adams thread, I enjoy it as I hope he does too
> 
> Not long for you buddy, see ya nexrt weekend!


Lol dont put yourself down that rear double bi is very good. You made some good progress since your last update.

Lol healthy compition makes everyone better!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Agreed mate, I am only focused on me for now tho mate, eyes on my prize which is 16 stone ripped lean and vascular, then I'll see where I am. I have some good guys around me who are honest and help me. I am in good hands.

Happy lifting bro


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Looking good mate quads and back def your best body parts imo, using slin gh and igf aswell I have not used any of these compounds yet be interesting to see how you get on, im thinking of using slin for the first time in the off season as part of my pct and off cycle phase just doing bucket load of research at the moment


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

pob80 said:


> Looking good mate quads and back def your best body parts imo, using slin gh and igf aswell I have not used any of these compounds yet be interesting to see how you get on, im thinking of using slin for the first time in the off season as part of my pct and off cycle phase just doing bucket load of research at the moment


Hey mate, yeah used IGF in my last PCT, I liked it, it gave me better focus on the muscle I had injected but Slin defo aided in giving me more mass. I think I gained a bit of BF with it but not too much - just watch the fat with slin!

I think I am carrying a little more weight than normal in these pics which is good as I can see that I am in a calorie surplus - so my marcos are correct 

Good luck with your show Pob :lift:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> Right a few pics....
> 
> Two things, I cannot pose DB was in stiches laughing at me hench the smirk on my face....and exuse the hairy legs - but most ppl dont get the wheels out so
> 
> ...


Ok I edited the pics to get the crap out around the edges - should make them a little clearer....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you have a moustache....? Check out this shot:










And then look at this one....


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

TH&S you just posted the same pic twice?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

wogihao said:


> Only problem with focusing on the compounds so much is your core/mid section is going to expand like a bastard (i know mine did - went from 30" waist to 36" in 6 months lol).


That was the polish sausages man!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Five-O said:


> That was the polish sausages man!


I think that was a factor...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

New diet (correctly worked out too I hope):

Diet.doc

This is the master I worked it out from, for quick ref in the future if I change things round.

Workings.doc

This will be my clean diet Mon-Fri, then weekends will be a mix of clean and dirty, Woogi styleee 

As Long as I hit 2500-3000 good kals the rest is a le carte 

Training Cardio tonight and Legs Rep tomorrow, will post up the workout after.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking awesome, J.

Brilliant quads, & a really thick back - good work, bro.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Looking awesome, J.
> 
> Brilliant quads, & a really thick back - good work, bro.


Lol - you managed to get back in then


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

TH&S said:


> Lol - you managed to get back in then


lol, just about.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Magic - are you and Wogi going to have an official battle then...? One hench train spotter versus another. Mono et mono (not the kissing disease...) Math club versus Chess Club. Band camp versus erm....? well just 'camp' I guess...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks Chris 

TH&S: Nah I don't think so - not yet anyway....I am just focusing on mysself for now, trying to hit 16st is my first goal. That said I intend to be doing this for a while and i'm sure that if woogi is doing a show around the time I am then we could well do it together...

Ok today was a cardio day, I was going to do legs but I have a slight twinge on my left calf, where it inserts behind the knee, I felt it yesterday and massaged it last night and it felt better, but this morning it was tight again. I though it'd be best to leave it for a few days so I did cardio today, it felt fine after I had warmed up. I'm going to do Upper tomorrow, then cardio again on thurs and then legs on Friday. It'll be fine by friday.

Cardio was:

15min Cross trainer

10min Run

10 Bike

6 sets of ab crunches.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Magic - are you and Wogi going to have an official battle then...? One hench train spotter versus another. Mono et mono (not the kissing disease...) Math club versus Chess Club. Band camp versus erm....? well just 'camp' I guess...


Lol you like to keep things lively..

Yea James next year I should be getting ready for the Munich comp (september/october time - i have to confirm that). But if theres a comp in the Uk near that date then I will probably do that one as well as it seems a shame to do a big prep and then only do one show.

Anyway bud would be good to meet you. haha just dont put itching powder in my trunks.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

wogi where do u live dude?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

DB said:


> wogi where do u live dude?


In a village in-between Bath & Bristol.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

PMSL we'll see dude, if it Oct '09 then I think that is a date 

Baz what you think of the new diet? Marcos correct?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> PMSL we'll see dude, if it Oct '09 then I think that is a date
> 
> Baz what you think of the new diet? Marcos correct?


*NO!*

Oats 100g 11	62	8

Oats	50g 8	33	3

the portion has been halved but the macros dont add up correctly!

walnut oil 5ml will give u about 4-5g of fat.. 15ml or 1 tablespoon will give you 14g

rest looks fine except the lack of eggs


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I thought a tblsp was 5ml, my mistake it is 15ml then 

Oats changed, it was the last one I got careless! 

What do you think 4 (1 and 3 whites) eggs in the morning and 2 (1 whole, 1 white) before bed?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah man thats fine i'd be inclined to use 3eggs am&PM with the shakes and drop some whey&fat out and its all good


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> yeah man thats fine i'd be inclined to use 3eggs am&PM with the shakes and drop some whey&fat out and its all good


Ok mate, updated it, I'm gonna go with 1 whole and 5 whites AM and PM with 50g oats and 60g whey.....So 2 scoops Dynamatize, I scoop oats and my egg in 400ml water, that should give a good consistancy


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Right I trained this morning at 6.30am I had a pro mass shake at 5.30.

I did Upper Maxium effort today, this was:

Flat Bench:

2 warm ups sets 90kg for 10

2 work sets of 130kg for 5

1 work set of 140kg for 3

Weighted Pull ups:

4 set of 6 @ Bodyweight + 10kg

Weighted Dips:

4 sets of 6-8 @ Bodyweight + 40kg

Pendlay Rows:

1 warm up of 10 @ 80kg

3 work sets of 6 @ 120kg

Then I did some lighter stuff:

Skull crushers:

3 sets of 12 @ 15kg per side plus bar

Lat raises:

3 sets of 12 @ 14kg

Supersetted with

Shrugs:

3 sets of 12 @ 100kg (barbell)

Hammer curls:

3 sets 12 @ 16 Kg alt arm.

All that in 1hr.

Cardio tomorrow morning


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Flat Bench:
> 
> 2 warm ups sets 90kg for 10
> 
> ...


Nice weight MT


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

havent been on for a while mate (new job) but your looking really thick in the sholder and arms area - nice one


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Good weight Jamie, do you have a spot for those at that time in the morning...:eek:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks lads, no mate just me 

I'm ok at that tho, TBH they are not full ROM @140 but not bad, when I have a spotter I use full ROM.

Hey Lewis long time no hear bud, hows training?


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

man training has taken a bit of a bad patch last 3 weeks done nothing (long hours in work 13 a day!!!) and miss perswaded me to change gyms (as she wanted to train) didnt work out as she seams a bit lazy and now im stuck in a non bodybuilding environment with me being biggest by about 2 stone!!!! (and stuck in a contract also for a year) will hit the gym again on weekend . due to start new course soon sus and winny only. havent lost much weight infact very little - but need to get back this weekend (to start feeling positif again) - weird really i feel like crap but mrs says i look the same .

looking in good shape there buddy (inspired me again to get back quickly) even though needed the break anyhow of both gear and training..


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

would start back tonight but you know what is on!!!!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LEWIS said:


> looking in good shape there buddy (inspired me again to get back quickly) even though needed the break anyhow of both gear and training..


Dude a nice break is the best thing for you, the receptors and CNS both need that!

Yeah true about the gyms mate - just remember tho when you strip it down a gyms a gym, you just need to figure out ways around the equipment and break out the Olly bar - you can do everything with that alone!

Yup I'm finishing work at 7 then hot steppin around the the stadium!


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

nice, wish i lived closer - might be moving closer within a year

still get my shirt on at home (got my mrs to wear one aswel)

weve had some bad luck of late could do with a confidence booster tonight


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Afternoon, late night last night due to the ****nal game and London underground closing half the network after so I got an extra 30mins cardio walking from the stadium to Angel tube station.....I only got home at 12.30 at night so my diet suffered a little. As I only had a shake when I got in and the last time I ate was 7.30pm so 5 hours.....but that minor.

I woke up at 6.30 and did 30mins cardio and abs again:

15min Cross trainer

15min Run

6 sets of ab crunches.

I will hit the sack when I get in from work at 10 and wake at 5am to have my am Shake and hit Legs Maximum reps at 6.30.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Well I trained legs this morning and my calf id fine now so happy days. I dropped Deads as I did them last week and I only want to train them every 2 weeks as said in previous post. The session was:

Squats:

15 @ 60kg

10 @100kg

5 @ 140kg

5 @160kg

5 @160kg

5 @160kg

Lunges

15 @ 16 kg dumbell in each hand

12 @ 20kg

[email protected] 20kg

[email protected] 20kg

Leg Press

15 @ 155kg

10 @ 255kg

8 @ 355kg

8 @ 355kg

8 @ 355kg

Leg Ext & Ham curls

I dont record these as I am just going to failure, 3 sets of 10 and last ones about 7-8 I think. Around 65-75kg of the stack on each.

Did 10iu of slin and 8ius GH after training and I have been eating for england all morning.

I had a Pro-mass before training, then a pro-recover with my slin, then chicken and rice 30mins later and then my brekkie (late) shake (6eggs, 75g oats, 48g whey) about an hour after that. I have also had two chicken bagels and i'm about to have my second chicken and rice 

Morning training REALLY gets your metabolism going crazy.

I'm training Upper body tomorrow for reps, I will do this in the late afternoon as I am at the ****nal v Liverpool game at midday. I'm gonna be in Monster gym in Cheshunt, great gym.


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

hope we beat them this week and man u loose/draw


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You are a strong squatter mate!  Not that I would notice.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Busy few days..... Sat was ****nal V Liverpool and I had to see family after so I trained early Sat morning. It was a repition upper body day, I cant remember exactly what I did weight wise but it included:

Military Press, Pull ups, Incline DB press, Yates's Rows, Bicep curls, Lat raises and upright rows.

I had a good diet Sat, I cooked my chicken and rice and took it with me, even to football and ate it during half time as everyone else had nice Pies and Hotdogs 

Sun was the Pompy show, I cooked all my food the day before and had my whey and oats on hand. Ate a mix of good food and crap (couple of kit kats and a subway) but it was a good effort as i left the house at 8am and returned and midnight.

Monday I had off work, I caught up with some sleep. I trained Legs for reps. This went like:

Lunges 4 sets of 12 wih 18 KG DB in each hand

Squats 2 sets of 20 @ 120kg

SLDL 4 sets of 10 @ 80kg

Leg Press 3 sets of 15 @ 235kg

Ham Curl 3 sers of 12 @ 65kg

Leg Ext 3 sets of 12 @ 70kg, dropped to 50 kg and then 30 kg on last set (got 5-8 on each)

Calf work after that then 20min on cross trainer.

Cooked my GF a nice steak dinner as she was at work and I didn't see her at all on Sun,,,,was only really a ploy to have my wicked way - it worked, so early night 

This week I'm working early covering the trading floor so I start at 6.30am and leave my house at 4.50am  Its not too bad, I make up my shake then drink it on the train so I dont miss out. Training will be Wed and Fri this week with Thurs cardio and abs (and tonight).

I will post up some links to westside today aswell as I know some people have been asking about it.

Laters


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looks like it's all going well mate.

How the fcuk do you stand up without collapsing after being up so many hours? Your nearly on my 'legend list' J....lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cause I'm jacked up to the eye balls on gear LMFAO

Seriously, my job is long and hard, like I have no spare time to do what I want during the day, when I get home I am cooking, ironing, then sleeping....that said I love it that way, I always have something to do. If I can get to 16-17 stone then I'll be well happy casue I would have busted my ass to get there. I need to train in the morning some weeks, at 9pm at night others basically if you wanna do something it can be do no matter what, there are too many people in this world who want everything quickly or easily....

Cheers for your support Chris, hows your training going mate?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I was gonna say, your constantly on the go - hats off to you fella.

Trainings going well thanks mate, just training twice a week because I have the recover powers of a 1 year old...pmsl...

I'm like you a bit, I'm up early (not 4.50am) everyday (even days off work) so it takes it out of me a bit. Losing fat & strength is going up, which is good at the moment.

Keep going though mate, your physique has changed dramatically in a year it's untrue. Keep doing what your doing.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks mate, I think I finally grew an appitite! lol

Twice a week is cool mate tons of people have grow well on that, just keep adding to the bar and give it your best


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Magic Torch said:


> Busy few days..... Sat was ****nal V Liverpool and I had to see family after so I trained early Sat morning. It was a repition upper body day, I cant remember exactly what I did weight wise but it included:
> 
> Military Press, Pull ups, Incline DB press, Yates's Rows, Bicep curls, Lat raises and upright rows.
> 
> ...


 mg: Thats some intense Leg work going on there Jay! I bet your legs are f00ked today! With the lunges bro are you doing 6 reps per leg or 12 reps per leg mate?

oh yeah and the westside links would be sound big lad!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

its ok mate, after 12 I was blowing through my a-hole 

12 per leg for lunges mate, thats my easy day 

Links coming soon


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Captain Hero said:


> mg: Thats some intense Leg work going on there Jay! I bet your legs are f00ked today! With the lunges bro are you doing 6 reps per leg or 12 reps per leg mate?
> 
> oh yeah and the westside links would be sound big lad!


Bump


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Great framework here:

http://www.defrancostraining.com/articles/archive/articles_westside.htm

and adding to that:

http://www.defrancostraining.com/articles/articles.htm

Example by big pete (where is he BTW?)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/training-articles/5454-westside-summed-up.html

And of course where I got the idea from.....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/17178-db-s-bulking-routine-06-07-a.html

Read the first line of Baz's first post LOL


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I thought you'd like that 

I'll call you later dude, I need to run some shizzle past you


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

go for it


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Little update:

Trained Upper body maximum on Wed night, This was:

Incline Bench:

1 x 10 @ 80kg

1 x 8 @ 100kg

1 x 5 @ 120kg

1 x 3 @ 130kg

1 x 5 @ 120kg

Weighted Chins:

4 x 6 @ bodyweight +15kg

Weighted dips:

1x10 @ Bodyweight

1x10 @ +20kg

1x10 @ +40kg

1x8 @ +50kg

Bent over rows:

1x10 @ 80kg

1x8 @ 100kg

2x6 @ 120kg

Skull Crushers:

2x15 @ 50kg (Ez bar with 20kg each end)

Lat Raises 3x12 @ 14kg

supersetted with shrugs 3 x 12 @ 36kg Db's.

15min cross trainer.

Last night (Thurs) I did cardio:

10min Bike

10min Run

15min Cross trainer

9 sets of abs.

Tonight is Heavy legs


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I am changing my diet around too, after a week or so of it, I have found that I need a little more food as I am always feeling hungry. I think more fats may be the way forward. Also I am up to just over 15st now so I think I need to take this in to account when building up.

I also want to change my routine around a little, I feel that I need to focus on chest more and biceps. I will keep the legs in at twice a week though, but I am going to lean off shoulders a little and more on chest.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Crikey, you're getting really strong dude. I missed this whole thread. I have missed this whole section of the forum for some reason. You and Barry and some of the other guys have made so much progress I feel lazy now lol.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks mate, not tonight tho....

I went to do legs Heavy tonight, and I think the stress of the week has caught up with me...I have been doing early work this week and getting up at 4.30am and getting home at 6pm. Last night I didn't get to bed till 11.30 as I was having a 'chat/row" with the bint whom I live with...anyway with 5 hours sleep and an early start today was a blow out. To top it all off I have got an ear infection and my glands on my throat are blowing up too....I went to the docs ASAP and get some antibiotics.

I went to the gym and managed some lunges first, deadlifts 200kg and squats 170kg but then I ran out of gas, half heartly ****ed through some leg ext and ham curls then threw the towel in....The hoe is out with her **** head mates so i'm all alone and plan on.....SLEEPING lol

I have a PT tomorrow at the gym to do some dynamic stretching, I am getting quite tight now and realise that I need to stretch to help add more mass and keep fresh. I will do 30min cardio and then thats it for that. Maybe do some rep upper body on sun, but if I'm still tired then I'm gonna have the day of!

Tomorrow is a blowout day, I'm meeting some mates tomorrow night back in north London for the best Tapas place in Hornsey, and maybe a nandos for lunch  I'll have a few shakes during the day but i'm gonna enjoy myself 

Next week is a new westside routine which I will post and a bigger diet


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

When was your last week off, dude? By the sounds of it you sound well & truly rundown.

I don't know how you can get up at that time & get in that late, plus train every other day - AAS aside, that is amazing.

It's safe to say I'd die!!! lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL yeah it is tough but in truth I would not know what to do otherwise mate, its just how you orgainise yourself, eg cook tomorrows food with dinner, iron all your shirts on a sunday night etc etc...

Thats what I had a row with the missus about, she does nothing to support me, nothing. Not even iron a pair of socks mate, or cook me a meal....she even said that if I did do a show she will not come as she finds it repulsive....she said she doesnt want me to get any bigger and she doesnt find me attractive..... I'm quite sad really, I love her to bits but that just knocked the stuffing out of me. She has a lot of issues herself which I help her with and take on to my plate, it just seems like one way traffic...I think thats what is getting me down... LOL thanks Chris your my new agony aunt lol

Well i'm gonna take a two weeks off in 6 weeks, maybe go away on holiday.

I think the cardio is helping me tho, defo GIVES you energy! Also with the stretching and stuff I feel a lot more athletic...

I just finished 350g of Salmon and new pots too which has cheered me up after chicken and rice all week


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> LOL yeah it is tough but in truth I would not know what to do otherwise mate, its just how you orgainise yourself, eg cook tomorrows food with dinner, iron all your shirts on a sunday night etc etc...
> 
> Thats what I had a row with the missus about, *she does nothing to support me, nothing. Not even iron a pair of socks mate, or cook me a meal*....she even said that if I did do a show she will not come as she finds it repulsive....she said she doesnt want me to get any bigger and she doesnt find me attractive..... I'm quite sad really, I love her to bits but that just knocked the stuffing out of me. She has a lot of issues herself which I help her with and take on to my plate, it just seems like one way traffic...I think thats what is getting me down... LOL thanks Chris your my new agony aunt lol
> 
> ...


dont get me fukin started on that quote lol!

BTW cheers for cooking for me on the day of my show mate made my life ALOT easier!

sounds like u need to deload mate! drop all the sets down to 1 and no failure for a week.. that should healp u along!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah I need a decent week off, still I'm happy with my progress so far, I'm the biggest and strongest I've ever been, and been going hard at it for 6 weeks now. I'm gonna rest up this weekend and see how I feel on Monday....

No worries with the cooking mate, that way when I ask you to prep me for my show when I do one you cant say no  LOL

Will call you for a catch up over the weekend mate, this one has been looooong 

Mind you at least none of us are shaggin Mr potato head LMFAO

(Sorry G if you read this that e-mail cracked me up fella)


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah I need a decent week off, still I'm happy with my progress so far, I'm the biggest and strongest I've ever been, and been going hard at it for 6 weeks now. I'm gonna rest up this weekend and see how I feel on Monday....
> 
> No worries with the cooking mate, that way when I ask you to prep me for my show when I do one you cant say no  LOL
> 
> ...


LOL! yeah man give me a bell 2mrw i could do with cheering up!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Your fvcking strong! , awesome back.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks mate, your a clever lad and still natrual, you'll smash my pansy weights by the time youre my age 

But thank you!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Magic Torch said:


> Thanks mate, not tonight tho....
> 
> I went to do legs Heavy tonight, and I think the stress of the week has caught up with me...I have been doing early work this week and getting up at 4.30am and getting home at 6pm. Last night I didn't get to bed till 11.30 as I was having a 'chat/row" with the bint whom I live with...anyway with 5 hours sleep and an early start today was a blow out. To top it all off I have got an ear infection and my glands on my throat are blowing up too....I went to the docs ASAP and get some antibiotics.
> 
> ...


Big lad! You sound run down mate! I get similar effects when I am, swolen glands, sudden cold, tired feeling, etc Are these early days only for a little bit of for a while?

Nice lifting so far Jay, hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Nah its normal, I cover NY and HK at work so I do a mixture of hours between 6am and 9pm, depending on what projects I'm working on. Next week I'll finish a little earlier, so it wont be so bad.

Thats life tho mate, I had a decent kip last night, today and tomorrow should be cool, so come monday i'll be back! Plus there are a lot worse off people out there than me 

I'm going to the gym in an hour to do some stretching and core work, then 20mins cardio.

Good luck with your training Cap


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Magic Torch said:


> Thats what I had a row with the missus about, she does nothing to support me, nothing. Not even iron a pair of socks mate, or cook me a meal....she even said that if I did do a show she will not come as she finds it repulsive....she said she doesnt want me to get any bigger and she doesnt find me attractive.....


You are still with her because? Life's too short for that BS mate.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yes mate, its been 7 years now....I can understand a little, i'm nothing like I was when we met. Still we have issues that is for sure, i'll have to see how we go. Life is too short agreed but I can cope with that......for now...

Any way this is my training log not my hormone discovery log lol

Of for stretching and cardio now


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Magic Torch said:


> Nah its normal, I cover NY and HK at work so I do a mixture of hours between 6am and 9pm, depending on what projects I'm working on. Next week I'll finish a little earlier, so it wont be so bad.
> 
> Thats life tho mate, I had a decent kip last night, today and tomorrow should be cool, so come monday i'll be back! Plus there are a lot worse off people out there than me
> 
> ...


Well at least you have got a good perspective on things eh?

You set a good example to others as well mate, to everyone who thinks they cant fit training and good nutrition into their lifestyle as they dont have the time, you do it week in week out!

Oh and thanks Jay


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Any way this is my training log not my hormone discovery log lol


You obviously added it to your journal because it bothered you. All I can say is, "there are plenty of other fish in the sea".

Jay you need more sleep and less stress in your life.

Man you are getting strong. Keep up the good work and get more sleep!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks mate, yeah I'm gonna try and get another hour a night somehow...

It does bother me, but I have good focus.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Thanks mate, yeah I'm gonna try and get another hour a night somehow...
> 
> It does bother me, but I have good focus.


Dude,

I know you've not asked for my input, so tell me to f'off if you wish.

Shotting from the hip - it sounds like you have issues in your relationship. And I don't just mean the fact that your GF doesn't help you or support you... I think you know what I mean...

Long and short dude - if you aren't in an equal partnership in a relationship you're just flogging a dead horse and will at some stage have regrets over wasted time...

Work wise - trust me I know exactly what type of environment you're in - those boys deal with their stress one way, but you need to make sure you don't get burnout...

Take some time to think thinks over at a subconscious level.

(Heck now I sound like BritBB... At least I didn't USE RANDOM CAPITALS though huh...?  )


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah I know dude, work wise its ok, yeah its busy, stressful etc but I have made it better for myself, I could have moved on a few times this year but I stayed as my role here is defined, I get good money and I have space to move around and explore new things in IT infrastructure which is cool. I was a lot worse last year, but I am coping better this year. I need to buy a flat in town and stay there Mon-Fri which I am going to do in a year or so, then it will be easier.

As for the missus, i'll need to PM you, but I get enough out of this relationship - I am a clever lad and if thing were not worth my while I would be gone....

Thanks guys.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah I know dude, work wise its ok, yeah its busy, stressful etc but I have made it better for myself, I could have moved on a few times this year but I stayed as my role here is defined, I get good money and I have space to move around and explore new things in IT infrastructure which is cool. I was a lot worse last year, but I am coping better this year. I need to buy a flat in town and stay there Mon-Fri which I am going to do in a year or so, then it will be easier.
> 
> As for the missus, i'll need to PM you, but I get enough out of this relationship - I am a clever lad and if thing were not worth my while I would be gone....
> 
> Thanks guys.


So quit moaning, man up and crack on! 

Let me know how the flat hunt goes... I'm trying to avoid getting a Monday night to Thursday place down there... The Ibis in Barking looks much cheaper :lift: PMSL


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well feel free to PM me too. Let me know if this applies to you.

He or she that loves the least controls the relationship.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks guys but i'm good. Things will change soon, one way or the other....I'm good at self preservation 

Right even with an ear the size of Africa I hit the gym today. Upper body for reps.

I started IGF today as well, I had some I was going to use in PCT but it went out of date, so I'm gonna use it now. The protocol will be 66mcg by laterally in the muscle pre workout. Upper days will be chest and lower days will be outer quad. The slin/GH will be in the same place. I have dropped the slin down to 5iu do to the IGF increasing slin sensitivity.

Military Press:

3 x 10 @ 70 Kg

Lat pull down:

4 x 10 @ 80kg

DB Incline Press:

3 x 10 @ 40 kg

Yates Rows (reverse grip BO row, with pause at gut)

4 x 10 @ 80kg

Bicep Curls (EZ)

3 x 10 @ 20 kg per side

I threw a set of cable cross overs to finsh chest, then

Laterals with Upright row super set

Lats 12kg 3x10 and Rows 20kg per side 3x10

I then had 5iu slin and 6ius GH PWO.

I had a banana right after training and a Whey/Oat/WMS shake with the slin.

I had pasta and chicken half an hour later and a shake (whey and oat) half an hour after that. I will up the slin to 6iu next workout and see how I go until I hit 10ius again.

I also had a roast about half and hour ago and I have another eggs/oat/whey shake before bed. Really loving my food right now. 

I have decided to work from home tomorrow, this will try and de-stress me and help my ear get better quicker. I have loads of projects on so its cool.

Cardio and abs tomo night.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

How long have you been running the GH/Slin combo for? Is this in addition to AAS or between cycles?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I run the GH/Slin independantly from the AAS mate. GH/Slin for about 3 months. I am going to run the GH/slin until the end of the cycle and PCT and prob stop when I start my new cycle then pick it up again for that cycles PCT. GH I think needs to be run for a good 6+ to see decent results.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Right I have changed my routine around again, I have been tinkering with a few things over the last few weeks and i think I have found the best workout for me. It is similar to DB's as we both train to the same Westside style. His tho focus's on his Back and Hams, mine is going to look at chest and arms more.

here it is:

Day 1 - heavy upper

incline bench - 3x6

weighted close grip chin up 4 x 8

weighted dips - 4 x 8

Bent over row - 4 x 8

Skulls - 3 x 15

Standing BB curls 3 x 10

laterals - 3x 10-15 / shrugs superset

Day 3 - Posterior chain (& quads)

Deads - 4x 4-8

Squat - 2 x 20

Good Mornings 3 x15

seated Ham curls - 3 x 12

one legged extensions - 2 x 10-15

Shrugs 3 x failure

Day 5 - rep day upper

Military press - 3 x 12

Lat pull down - 4 x 12

DB press flat/incline - 3 x 12

Pull overs - 3 x 10

Yates Row - 3x12

E-z bar bell curl - 3 x 10

Narrow grip bench 3x10

laterals - 3 x 12 / Upright row superset

Day 7 - Legs

Ham curls - 5 x 8-12

SLDL - 4 x 10

Squats 5x5

Lunges - 2 x 12

Extensions 3x10

Cardio 20mins every day and Calves and abs after cardio on non weights days.

I have changed my cardio too to LESS. Hence I am a skinny bugger, and prob didn't need to do so much. 20min cardio every day now.

Diet is now the following:

Diet bulk.doc

I have adapted this from the other one as I found certain bits hard to fit in around work/travel.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I really like that routine, but the deads and squats might be a bit much for the lower back. I do really like the routine though.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah thats why I put 20 reppers in so the weight is down. I am on a test only cycle so water could be a problem but i'll see how I go.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok I hit Legs of the new routine last night, with 66mcg of IGF Bi lateral pre WO.

Ham curls:

5 x 8-12 @ 60kg

Squats:

5 x 5 (140KG,160KG,170KG, 180KG, 180KG)

SLDL:

4 x 10 @ 80kg

Lunges:

2 x 12 @ 16kg DB in each hand - and that was heavy enough! lol

Extensions:

Cant remember, stil fcuked from lunges and just did to failure which was like 2 sets of 5or 6 LMAO

I then did 20min cross trainer.

Shot 6ius of each slin and GH bi-lat in each quad


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Why Pre-Exhaust your hammies before Squats dude...?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I start with hams mate cause otherwise I dont feel they get worked as hard. I dont take them all the way to failure, the SLDL do that after 

Same as the posterior day, I do squats before hams - just because if I did them after I would be to fatigued(sp) on my hams to give my quads a decent go...

I play around with the order of my routine from time to time, I often make notes in my trianing book with these, like - try these first, or go up 5kg next week, or start 5 kg lower and build up etc etc....my training log is more my thoughts and feelings than a weight log....if that makes sense lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Last night was Cardio 20mins cross trainer, followed by Calfs and Abs.

Tonight I am going to have off, as I wont get in untill 7 and I'm out at 4.30 tomorrow and I need a rest. I have a nice steak in and some new potatoes (which I boil first then fry in the wok with olive oil and salt&pepper!) so I am gonna have a nice meal in with the missus (you gotta try)....hopfully get some lovin after that...

I was supposed to do heavy Upper, but I am too tired to give it 110% so I'll hit it hard tomorrow!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Magic Torch said:


> Last night was Cardio 20mins cross trainer, followed by Calfs and Abs.
> 
> Tonight I am going to have off, as I wont get in untill 7 and I'm out at 4.30 tomorrow and I need a rest. I have a nice steak in and *some new potatoes (which I boil first then fry in the wok with olive oil and salt&pepper!)* so I am gonna have a nice meal in with the missus (you gotta try)....hopfully get some lovin after that...
> 
> I was supposed to do heavy Upper, but I am too tired to give it 110% so I'll hit it hard tomorrow!


sounds nice mate


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> I was supposed to do heavy Upper, but I am too tired to give it 110% so I'll hit it hard tomorrow!


Good lad, you know it makes sense :biggrin:

You enjoy your meal.....& desert :biggrin:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

The desert is the lovin. Good luck with the desert.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks guys, yeah just on my Chicken rice and walnut oil now, cant wait for some food with flavour tonight!

And the dessert after - tho she WILL have a headache lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Thanks guys, yeah just on my Chicken rice and walnut oil now, cant wait for some food with flavour tonight!
> 
> And the dessert after - tho she WILL have a headache lol


Just set out the ibuprofen early.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

winger said:


> Just set out the rohypnol early.


:lift:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

LOL 

I like the way you think.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Subscribed.... consider yourself lucky Jamie!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ah thanks babe x, you gonna help me get fit 

Well dessert was crap, she's getting ready for bed and I'm stuck on my laptop doing work for tomorrow morning....  Still at least I wont burn many carbs  hahahha

Looking forward to tomorrows Upper session, I am going to start the changed routine as laid out above.


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

everythings looking good!!!

so just keep at it,sure you'll hit your goals in no time


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I notice your not directly training your abductors?

Guys think its a womans machine but I recon it has a good aplication in guys training as well.

There good for stability & size.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Jay Cutler uses that machine. Ive seen him do it on Ripped to Shreads DVD.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> I notice your not directly training your abductors?
> 
> Guys think its a womans machine but I recon it has a good aplication in guys training as well.
> 
> There good for stability & size.


Does your adductor/abductor machine go heavy enough...?

Most people should get enough work from deep squatting though IMHO


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

wogihao said:


> I notice your not directly training your abductors?
> 
> Guys think its a womans machine but I recon it has a good aplication in guys training as well.
> 
> There good for stability & size.


No I only do compound work mate. I hit a few isolation excercise's to target weak points, but abductors are something I do not want to focus on just yet 

I like them and will hit them when I go back to a split body part routine.

Thanks Oakland!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Does your adductor/abductor machine go heavy enough...?
> 
> Most people should get enough work from deep squatting though IMHO


Yea the machine is great, its one of the few in the gym thats not toy town weirdly. it goes to 100kg on the stack plus you can add plates on both sides so 200kg with plates on both sides.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Yea the machine is great, its one of the few in the gym thats not toy town weirdly. it goes to 100kg on the stack plus you can add plates on both sides so 200kg with plates on both sides.


Do you just stick extra pins in and balance the weights?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Do you just stick extra pins in and balance the weights?


no theres lke a adaptor that goes on the machne that fits over the top of the stack and has a pin that stick out infront and another you can load from the other side you can put 2x25kg plates on either side.

88<----- pin A

88

88

STACK (there is like a plate that slots down between the bars on the stack)

88

88

88<----pin B


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Darn. Don't think my gym has one of those adapters


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

TH&S said:


> Does your adductor/abductor machine go heavy enough...?
> 
> Most people should get enough work from deep squatting though IMHO


agreed.. why waste energy doing that when u could be putting in an extra set of lunges or squats

i have seen people adding them in the last few weeks of a comp detail trying to get abit more detail in their legs but i still think they are a waste of time&energy

aslong as u squat&lunge then its all good... maybe you have a case if you leg press only


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> I hit a few isolation excercise's to target weak points


So you don't do any isolation exercises then.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

winger said:


> So you don't do any isolation exercises then.


Haha, I hit the love muscle now and again, but i'm looking for a new training partner!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Haha, I hit the love muscle now and again, but i'm looking for a new training partner!


Don't look at me.

My A-hole still hasn't recovered from that time you offered to spot me on Squats


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

LOL


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Haha, I hit the love muscle now and again, but i'm looking for a new training partner!


Can I be it?

Oh please???

LOL


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> Can I be it?
> 
> Oh please???
> 
> LOL


I dont think you are man enough for Magic's Johnson...


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

TH&S said:


> I dont think you are man enough for Magic's Johnson...


A hole's a hole isn't it?

LOL


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

TH&S said:


> I dont think you are man enough for Magic's Johnson...


That is very funny Mr. Tall.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

BabyYoYo said:


> Can I be it?
> 
> Oh please???
> 
> LOL


If we lived closer babe you'd be in serious danger of a spanked bottom with remarks like that 

Maybe one day


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

TH&S said:


> I dont think you are man enough for Magic's Johnson...


Its actually very small.....steriod abuse.....take heed kids 

-still it gets 15st behind it to help on its way


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

BabyYoYo said:


> A hole's a hole isn't it?
> 
> LOL


ROFL


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Training last night was heavy upper. It was a crap workout as I had been working hard all day and energy was low....it went down like:

Flat Bench:

1x12 @ 80kg

2x8 @ 100kg

2x6 @ 120kg

Pull ups wide grip:

4x8 @ +10kg

Dips:

4x8 @ +40kg

BO Rows:

1x12 @ 80kg

1x8 @ 100kg

2x6 @ 120kg

Skulls:

3x12 @ 55kg

Standing BB Press:

3x12 @ 55kg

Superset; DB Shrugs @ 30kg, Lat raises @ 12kg

Game over, I was all out after that.

Having a cheat day today as I was at football this afternoon, Brekkie was usual eggs, whey and oats, but I put 12eggs, 200g oats and four scoops of whey in and took that with me too.

Also had 2 hotdogs, nuts, flapjacks and a Maccy D's. Dinner is gonna be 8oz steaks and Jacket pot and mushrooms and salad.

I have been eating nothing but chicken rice, eggs and oats all week and I am not even doing a show! lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Thats a lot of food.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I also had two krispy kreme doughnuts too 

I enjoyed today's blow out it wes just what I needed.

Its both my brothers birthdays this weekend so my mum is cooking a roast at hers tomorrow, I love her dinners 

I will be training Posterior tomorrow and cardio. Cant wait.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Good lord mate START EATING:beer1:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Drink some callories as well, Hot choc, Coke, Pepsi, Iorn Bru, Lucozade, Ribena, 7up! Enjoy yourself its the offseasion.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL yeah thats enough junk for me boys, I cant eat too much or I feel like crap.

Trained Posterior Chain session this morning it went like this:

Deadlift:

4 x 8 @ 140kg

Squat:

3 x 15 @ 140kg

Good Mornings:

3 x 15 @ 80kg (very hard)

Steaded Ham curls:

3 x 10 @ 70kg

Seated Leg Ext (single leg):

3 x 12 @ 40kg

Shrugs barbell:

3x12 @ 160kg

Jabbed 8ius slin and 6ius GH PWO.

Great workout today.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Trained upper body for Reps this morning at 6.30am as I am workin late.

Military Press:

3 x 12 @ 60kg

Lat Pull down:

3 x 12 @ 85kg

Incline DB Press:

3 x 12 @ 40kg

Chest pull overs:

3 x 12 @ 30kg

Yates Rows:

3 x 10 @ 80kg

EZ curls:

3 x 10 @ 45kg

Skulls:

3 x 10 @ 45kg

Lat raises:

1 x 8 @ 10kg - I stopped after that! lol

I used 66mcg IGF pre training (chest) and had just a banana and some OJ to eat. 8ius slin and 6iu GH PWO (chest), with WMS/Oats/Whey.

Cardio is working well, I felt very lean and vascular in todays session, I am smiling already when I think what the Mastron and Prop is gonna do to me when I start that in 2 weeks!

Tomorrow morning will be Cardio/Abs/Calves.

Cheers


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hardcore.....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL thanks, was a little lighter than usual but it was early


----------



## BcfcChris (Sep 8, 2007)

Good session mate! Out of intrest which football team to do you follow (saw went to football in your post)


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Hello again peeps....been a little quiet, still been training just had a manic few weeks, I was in Newquay all weekend (since Friday am) and I had a Speed awareness course on Thurs and the preceeding week was hectic at work...

....But I have still been training hard  I trained while in Newquay on Friday and Sunday and did a couple of cardio sessions too. I took myself down some whey and oats and bought some eggs down there and was doing three egg/whey/oat shakes a day as well as 3-4 meals, so I didn't suffer too much. The surfing was awesome as was a couple of nights on the beer, but I only got drunk once, which was a bit lame as it was a stag do....hey my body is a temple 

Nothing has changed with my training, I am still on the Westside style and doing cardio on off days.

The only thing that I have changed is from the sust to Mastron and Prop, which will be 150mg's of each 3x per week, M/W/F. I will run this for 4 weeks, and HCG @ 1500iu's EOD for the last two. I can then start my PCT on the first week of June. IGF and GH/Slin will continue.

Weight wise I am still around the 15stone mark, not holding much water of fat so I'm happy with that after 1 gram of sust, but my diet has been clean and I have been taling nolva/letro too so think this may have helped. Will take pics after the Mast/Prop has finished 

I will have a short time off and then hit back on another sust only cycle.

Will be training Heavy upper tonight


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> and I had a Speed awareness course on Thurs


As in "you drive too fast, speed kills, etc" or knowledge of amphetamines?  :rolleye11


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

looking good matey keep up the hard work


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL nah it was the driving course....very dull, and as I was doing 34 in a 30 not very fair IMO just another money making scheme. Hey hoe....

Thanks Smithy trying to catch you up fella 

Right back in to Heavy upper yesterday.

66mcg IGF Pre workout and 8ius Slin and 6ius GH PWO.

I also used NO-Explode and Creatine pre-workout.

Flat Bench:

1x12 @ 80kg

2x8 @ 110kg

2x(6&4) @ 130kg

Pull ups wide grip:

4x8 @ +10kg

Dips:

4x8 @ +40kg

BO Rows:

1x12 @ 80kg

1x8 @ 100kg

2x6 @ 120kg

Skulls:

3x12 @ 55kg

Standing BB Press:

3x12 @ 55kg

Superset; DB Shrugs @ 40kg, Lat raises @ 12kg

Nice session, really hungry by the end of it though.

Training cardio, abs and calves tonight.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Hello again peeps....been a little quiet, still been training just had a manic few weeks, I was in Newquay all weekend (since Friday am) and I had a Speed awareness course on Thurs and the preceeding week was hectic at work...
> 
> ....But I have still been training hard  I trained while in Newquay on Friday and Sunday and did a couple of cardio sessions too. I took myself down some whey and oats and bought some eggs down there and was doing three egg/whey/oat shakes a day as well as 3-4 meals, so I didn't suffer too much. The surfing was awesome as was a couple of nights on the beer, but *I only got drunk once*, which was a bit lame as it was a stag do....hey my body is a temple
> 
> ...


You let me down!!!!!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> LOL nah it was the driving course....very dull, and as I was doing 34 in a 30 not very fair IMO just another money making scheme. Hey hoe....
> 
> Thanks Smithy trying to catch you up fella
> 
> ...


Im going to be hard here James but I think you need it..

WHATS GOING ON! ****ing 55kg barbell press! WTF upp the weight! whats all this with Dumbell shrugs, Hang cleans man HANG CLEANS! Super sets- ahh man go hard and heavy. Im not saying supersets dont have there place but its such a pitty you could have done somthing epic.

Come on - if your smokeing 130kg on the flat bench unless your ROM is like 6 invisable board pressing you should be doing way over 70kg for standing barbell press mate - even after the skulls and stuff.

Just cut lose abit with the training your get better growth then sticking to chrome and fern stuff.

:lift:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

wogihao said:


> Im going to be hard here James but I think you need it..
> 
> WHATS GOING ON! ****ing 55kg barbell press! WTF upp the weight! whats all this with Dumbell shrugs, Hang cleans man HANG CLEANS! Super sets- ahh man go hard and heavy. Im not saying supersets dont have there place but its such a pitty you could have done somthing epic.
> 
> ...


LOL Typo mate thats supposed to be BB Curls not press. I do Military press on a repetition day 

I AGREE!!! I hate supersets, I much prefer heavy weights....but they have there part in westside!

The type of training I am doing is Westside mate, the dumbell shrugs and lat raises are thrown in there at the end as they are the only two bits of my routine that are not hit directly on the Upper Heavy day....TBH by the time I get to them I am ****ed from the heavy stuff before it that I cant really do anymore, by the time I get to the 8th rep of 12 I am done in...that is the point 

Have a read of the links I posted before about westside, its interesting mate.

Shrugs I do as part of postior chain day, so I do train them heavy just not on that day! I just fire them up! I think I do like 3x12 @ 160kg tho 

I used a 5x5 routine for ages and did ok, but the westside style is great for me and I have put on a good bit of size while doing it.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

BabyYoYo said:


> You let me down!!!!!


I know but I needed to train and stuff  x


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Ahh typo I wondered what was going on.

I dont know what to think about the westside program for bodybuilding honestly..

Perhaps lou figured that there were way more teen bodys into bodybuilding than powerlifting so it was another way to pimp his system.

Why take a program that was developed by a powerlifter? for bodybuilding???

I meen if you get some good results from it then fair enough, I wouldnt fell confortable useing a program that was designed by a guy from a completely diffrent background.

Thats like powerlifters useing a program designed by Frank Zane.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Fat fingers 

Evolution man! Jeez.....  Its all about trying new things and seeing what happens! Its like HIT training, people say its not enough work to grow etc but you have some super freaks training and growing like weeds on it...

I have tried more traditional methods, but this is something that I have found to really help me add thickness.

Look you think the eating empty cals is the way forward, taking (IMO) too much gear, and lifting insane volume, is the way to go....I think that a structured routine, with failure days and working days, applied cycles and clean bulk diets are better.....whos right? Fcuk knows? But what you do works for you and this works for me


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Fat fingers
> 
> Evolution man! Jeez.....  Its all about trying new things and seeing what happens! Its like HIT training, people say its not enough work to grow etc but you have some super freaks training and growing like weeds on it...
> 
> ...


True it is indeed confuseing, many incompatable truths seem to present themseleves when we look at other peoples training. We try and write off these things as other atributes like genetic advantage/drugs/fairy godmother..

I guess to a certain extent they all work, it depends how you aply yourself to it. But I would still have issues folllowing a bodybuilding program designed by a powerlifter.

Same with diets ect, I see many people doing things I dont understand now thats might well be down to my own lack of research but even mentzer said that it was all about overall callories. I dont know whos wrong or right. perhaps its somewhere imbetween.

Same can be said with the gear use, Now I know theres lots of rumours about my gear use. I use substantial cycles but I dont go crazy. I usualy do short cycles and cruse inbetween. I font load and thats probably where the rumours arose but thats for one week  the rest of the time I dont use more than a gram of test a week, I tend to stick to 1-3 injectables at a time maby 2 orals (nothing to harsh - I like to stay away from dialysis as much as possible).

What im saying is that many people dont eat enough to grow even on gear, let alone off it. Its far easyer to tell the fella just to do the "see food" diet and then you can be sure hes getting enough maintence callories and may might even go - god for bid, into a callorie surplus.

I found myself working out complex forumla about protien/fats/carbs ect was very hard (well for me). When i just ate as much as I could, it was much easyer - like dont get me wrong i wasnt eating **** all day it was lots of good grub.

Now with the gear, you have guys that are (especialy now) proposeing to cycle like its the end of the 60s/early 70s. Deca only cycles/ dbol only cycles... I meen it will have some efect but things have moved on. As you are a fan of HIT type training a proponent of a HIT based system, DC training. The main man there recomends beginers do 750mg of test - for 4-6 weeks - cruse then on again. Its like you said new thinking to replace old methodolgys that are outdated.

When I say try 500-750mg of test, well its not going to cause the horrific side efects in most that people fear. What it will do however is insure that if they are training and that there diet and rest paterns are ok they will have one hell of a cycle. Its about getting the most bang for your buck from cycles I think.

I realy agree with whats written in cycleing for penies, I just dont see the point when you can just cain a very cheap and widely avalible substance (test/deca/tren/drol/dbol/winny) ect why the need for exotic substances like HGH ect.. I meen dose a 180lb guy realy need HGH in his cycle? I see this more and more that people are looking for a wonder drug. But in reality if they just stuck to a basic compound like test and built around that then they would progress much better.

Now conversly Rea is the total oposite, he will start you on 4 weeks of deca on only at 200mg a week and then do a series of diet/suplement manipulations. there both 300lbs at a normal height. So whos right? I just dont know. However one thing i would say is if you followed Rea books it would take you the better part of 10 years to get there, doing the DC ways would probably get you there in 1/2 that time.

Figured its a bit of a long essay'esque peice. If you got to the end of my peice then cheers for reading! maby we can have a chat about this at a later date!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

wogihao said:


> True it is indeed confuseing, many incompatable truths seem to present themseleves when we look at other peoples training. We try and write off these things as other atributes like genetic advantage/drugs/fairy godmother.. Very true
> 
> I guess to a certain extent they all work, it depends how you aply yourself to it. But I would still have issues folllowing a bodybuilding program designed by a powerlifter. Some concepts are similar tho no? When bulking in general you need overall mass, have you ever seen someone who can push 200kg who was small? Then strength and size are related.
> 
> ...


Hahaha its a little essay 

I agree with most of that fella, your right most people do overcomplicate what they do with this and that, where in reality they just need to eat and train. Same with the gear, I have just recently gone back to sust only (1g) and it was great.

I think the things you write Woogie are sound, but rather general - not a dig. I agree that for 90% of trainers they need to hit back to basics. Basic style training, compounds, big weights. Gear, simple and ample. Food, lots and regualr.

For me tho I have a few issues that means I need to change that slightly. I have a very busy job and life (commute, early starts, late nights), so I need to compact my training and get the most out I can in a tight timeframe. Also I am an ecto (not joking here, seriously am), when I was growing up I was always the skinnyest kid in school, never used to eat....For me to put on weight I had to start off eating very small meals regularly and add up the portion size until I was eating enough. These days in my diet it is the same, my appitite is naturally small, I need to make sure that I eat the right things I need to train. If I ate crap (maccy D's, Pizza etc) it fills me up too much and I cant eat the good stuff I need to eat...also things like using fats to slow digestion is important to me.

I still try to stick to the basics of food and training hard and heavy, I just need to throw a few bits in to help 

That said I am a mathmatical thinker, and not an arty person so the sums need to add up in my head 

But thanks, food for thought is always good. Your not talking to a brick wall, I do listen to you and Con


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

busy life style eh! well that certainly will complicate things.

Im just a tight wad, I couldnt justify the cost of hgh for myself - hell I balk at the price of proviron lol. I know everyone says its the ambrosia of gear ect. But I just kept imagineing loads of test amps walking fantasia style towards me saying "why not me?"

I dont know about the receptor overload theory (actualy im doing a bit of reading on that very subject) because like yourself I always beleved it was that way but In a cold sweat one night (probably the tren) I woke up thinking "but what if its bull****?"

I hate when I have thoughts like that, it makes me question what I beleved before - but what i realised was it was based all on bro-science and what other guys had told me.

Actualy you probably wont beleve this but I was a skinny **** also. It took ages to get used to overeating. Its like your bodys telling you "I dont want to be taken out of my house via the wall being removed..." but in the end it was just my stomach size and in my head.

Anyway the training seems to be going ok for you, your happy with the gains from the cycle so all is good!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

wogi..

how do you run your cycles and what doses etc?

give a typical 6 months


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

wogihao said:


> busy life style eh! well that certainly will complicate things.
> 
> Im just a tight wad, I couldnt justify the cost of hgh for myself - hell I balk at the price of proviron lol. I know everyone says its the ambrosia of gear ect. But I just kept imagineing loads of test amps walking fantasia style towards me saying "why not me?" Hahaha I think you need to look at HGH, indeed all peptide, seperatly from AAS....I use these and cycle them independantly as they do completly different things, agreed tho if I had £200 to spend on gear or HGH then only one would get my coinage....
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, yeah I am really enjoying it right now, I think even more since I started cardio and stuff. Just makes me feel more heathly too, I think thats what it is all about.

I think i'm training with DB this weekend too so I'll have a pick of his brain about what to do next....he is another Westside junkie 

Cheers for the banter dude x


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

This last 6 months I have been doing mainly 4-6 week cycles, I cruse for about the same time as I was on cycle. as this was my frist year on the gear I figured it was the best time to find out what I liked ect.. so I just stuck to testostrone as my base for the cycle and then add in other things i wanted to try (deca/dbol/drol/winstrol) ect..

there quite basic cycles.. for instance one 4 week cycle i did..

Week 1: 2g of test e per week (Front Load)

1g of deca per week (Front Load)

50mg of anadrol per day (I keep the orals the same)

100mg of proviron per day

Week 2-4: 1g of test e per week

500mg of deca per week

50mg of anadrol per day

100mg proviron per day

Week 5-8: 250mg of test e every other week.

Then depending what I have I would probably swap drol for somthing like tren e (200mg per week) or another oral like winstrol/dbol.

I dont vary the test during the last 6 months I got good responce so I figured why change things that were working.

The cycles basicly self taper through week 5-8 but the 250mg every other week just is to insure that nothing is going weird is going on.

The slin I use generaly masks any drops in performance in the cruse weeks (i found performance would start to drop in weeks 7-8)

I have things like oxytest, ect but im saveing them for later.

Depending on my gains on the cycle I will either extend it by a few weeks or in the case of emergencys I will just go back cruseing (like last month)

That said if I had the money I would do what the california guys do just run the steriods for contest preps and do hgh/igf-1/slin the rest of the year.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

wogihao said:


> This last 6 months I have been doing mainly 4-6 week cycles, I cruse for about the same time as I was on cycle. as this was my frist year on the gear I figured it was the best time to find out what I liked ect.. so I just stuck to testostrone as my base for the cycle and then add in other things i wanted to try (deca/dbol/drol/winstrol) ect..
> 
> there quite basic cycles.. for instance one 4 week cycle i did..
> 
> ...


thats alot of gear wogi me old mate


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Magic Torch, you are 17 stone, what are you 7' tall?

You look way to lean to be that heavy. Do you still look like your avatar?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

"when I'm 17 stone"..


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Haha too much :jerk: 'in Wing man haha does aweful things to your eyes 

MXD is correct, when i'm 17st! I'm 15 now...


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

smithy26 said:


> thats alot of gear wogi me old mate


I thought it was quite tame. But then perception is sujbective.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Haha too much :jerk: 'in Wing man haha does aweful things to your eyes
> 
> MXD is correct, when i'm 17st! I'm 15 now...


Doood! its a internet bodybuilding message board..

ofcourse your 17stone. haha its like the Lee Priest video where he talks about his weight,

"real weight 220lbs, magazine weight 245lbs...":beer1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah I know, I was 15st yesterday, then I stacked NO-Explode with some Creatine and Maximuscle cyclone.....2 stone of solid muscle in a day!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> I think i'm training with DB this weekend too so I'll have a pick of his brain about what to do next....he is another Westside junkie


cool cool.. u coming down sat afternoon then dude we'll train eat then go out and get smashed and stumble into lukes show the next day?!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL I just e-mailed you the same thing hahaha

Yeah good plan fella 

Right yesterday I did some Cardio and abs. Also done a few sets of calves and stretched.

Tonight is Posterior chain, looking forward to a nice deadlifting session 

Prop is kicking in nicely too so should be a decent last few weeks on cycle.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Geez well its been a while....

Kind of lost track of this guys, been mega busy at work and home so just been keeping my head down and getting on with it. I finished my cycle at 15st 2lbs, I have completed my PCT and start my new cycle tonight. After the PCT I still weigh 14st 12lbs so a fraction under 15. Really happy with that, I knew I would be fairly ok keeping gains as I wasnt holding much bloat and fat and I was still using GH too.

This next 12 weeks is going to be good old test and deca. I think I will keep the Test at 1g a week again, as I felt good on that dose, not too bad sides, and I will add in 250-500mg Deca. I am also going to do 30mg of D-bol pre workout and 7iu's GH and 10iu's slin.

Training is going to be the same Westside routine as I finished the last cycle on, with chest and arms focus. The diet starts at 4500k and will be up to 5500k by the end.

I have just had two weeks off training (well I did hit the gym a few times lol) and I feel ready to hit it hard again, I trained with DB on sat and had a great upper body session, chatted about a few things and I am clear on how I want to progress.

I am back in the gym tonight for a leg session which will be quality!

Cheers


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

This next 12 weeks is going to be good old test and deca. I think I will keep the Test at 1g a week again, as I felt good on that dose, not too bad sides, and I will add in 250-500mg Deca. I am also going to do 30mg of D-bol pre workout and 7iu's GH and 10iu's slin.

Not a pussy then .. (lol) 

What gains do you want to get of this cycle then? mass or clean bulk?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Clean bulk, I hope to top out at 16 stone, and to keep 75% of gains over to my next cycle  I never really put on fat and I will use vit C and Nolva to combat issues so hopfully I can stay in good shape through the bulk.

Heavy compounds, nice gear and plenty of food


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

16stone lean will be huge


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Nah 17st lean will be tho


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

dude that training session on Saturday was awesome! back is still feeling sore today


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome back to the world of journals... thought u'd given up on this one!

K x

BUMP for pictures!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> dude that training session on Saturday was awesome! back is still feeling sore today


Yeah I was killing on Sunday lol - gotta do legs tonight tho, I'm gonna be a mess tomorrow cause my upper body is still sore!

I swear its just good when you try some new kit out, like the T-bar row thing by the front door was awesome!

Looking huge tho bazza, and lean too - I was expecting a little more fat on you than that, should be a decent prep for the british mate.



BabyYoYo said:


> Welcome back to the world of journals... thought u'd given up on this one!
> 
> K x
> 
> BUMP for pictures!


Yeah just been mega busy hun 

Pics in a few weeks, or maybe a month cause I'm hairy as and pale! Might be a lil holiday in the pipeline soon so it'll be after that!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I've started to post this to my Blog now instead, please find it there. Thanks!


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

whatss a blog?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

LEWIS said:


> whatss a blog?


Click here.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah I was killing on Sunday lol - gotta do legs tonight tho, I'm gonna be a mess tomorrow cause my upper body is still sore!
> 
> I swear its just good when you try some new kit out, like the T-bar row thing by the front door was awesome!
> 
> ...


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks winger


----------

